# Does anyone?



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone here take protein shakes? If so what kind, and whats your favorite recipe?

I am currently using Whey protein and I am working out about 45 to 90 mins a day about 5 days a week, and on the other 2 days I do light cardio for 30 mins. 

Just want to hear opinions and suggestions. And for the record it doesnt make you "bulk" up or fat. I've actually lost a few inches and I can definetly see more muscle definition in my abs and arms, but thats cus Im doing weight training too


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

I take protein shakes, my fav is Coffee flavoured, I'm in Australia and buy a brand called Musashi. I'm on a protein based diet and they definitely don't make me bulk up. And congrats on your weightloss, that's amazing!!


----------



## jess126xo (Aug 22, 2009)

i have hemp shake protien shake in each favor, they were recommanded to me by kandee johnson(kandeethemakeupartist.blogspot.com or she always has great advice for health, body image and beauty. I personally love the shakes i only have on peeve which is that little black spots stay in my teeth haha so i recommend not to drink outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




congrats on the weightloss !!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 22, 2009)

I use Muscle Milk in Vanilla Creme  Protein Powder...I buy the bags of frozen fruuit...strawberries, peaches, mixed berries etc....and I put a cup of the fruit in and sometimes a little Splenda


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 23, 2009)

I use Myoplex Lite by EAS.  The choc, peanut butter and vanilla are pretty good.

If you are out and about and need a meal, but don't have shake stuff with you, the Vivanno shakes at Starbucks are pretty good in a pinch.  They have a scoop of protein powder and some come with bananas for a potassium boost.  Just make sure to ask for non-fat milk.  Here's the nutrition info: 

starbucks beverages | Starbucks Coffee Company


----------



## lookinlovely (Aug 26, 2009)

My favourite protein powder is the Biotest Metabolic Drive in Chocolate.  It is so good!  I have one for breakfast and I swear it's like drinking chocolate milk and that's after having mixed it with water!  The vanilla is also pretty good but I prefer the chocolate.  It's very expensive though!  Less expensive but pretty good is the Champion Nutrition in chocolate.  I have to add a little sweetener to it though but not bad.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 26, 2009)

so how do protein shakes work? I never really understood it.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who replied! MAC_Whore how do you like Myoplex? I've heard of it, but I haven't tried it. Im currently doing Optimum Nutrition's Gold standard 100% hydrolized Whey.

Lookinglovely, I wanted to do my protein shake for breakfast too, but my friend who is into body building told me not to take a protein shake as meal replacement, because if I don't workout it will turn into fat :s Im not sure if its true or not, but i take mine after my workouts.

Nursee81 I do the protein shakes after my workout to help repair my muscles and because we need a certain amout of protein in general as well. there is this website that is very informative. www.wheyoflife.com


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_so how do protein shakes work? I never really understood it._

 
protein is an essential nutrient that aids in muscle repair and development,  protein shakes are just supplements. personally i think shakes are quicker to make, tastier, and cheaper than eating a meal with dry chicken breast, beans, etc.. and its a lot heather than eating grams and grams of red meat.  a protein shake is a great fill me up after a work out at the gym, but at the same time its not healthy to just live on protein shakes.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 5, 2009)

i use syntha six chocolate milkshake protein powder after the gym. does my body good. tastes yummy, too. when i was a kid, my dad used to make me protein shakes like tish said...with the fruits and stuff. i always like strawberry banana ones.


----------



## ashtn (Sep 5, 2009)

my favorite protein shake is chocolate whey powder and put it in a blender with a banana that has been peeled, and cut up and put in the freezer ahead of time, so the banana makes it really cold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then i usually like to put some extra fiber in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lots of times when im leaving the gym ill grab a bananas-a-whey shake from booster juice. which is super yummy to, i guess im big on bananas in my protein shakes you could say. lol.


----------

